# Need cover suggestions: Thin, professional, fairly cheap



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have tried several covers and ended up giving them all away because they were too thick for my tastes.  I made my own out of a fake leather looking calendar that I ripped the pages out of and used velcro and elastic to secure the kindle and close the cover.  But it is starting to rip along the spine.

I have a wedding I am officiating in a couple weeks and have used my kindle for my notes in the past.  So I am looking for a cover that is either black or brown, would look fairly professional, is very thin and fairly cheap.  I don't use a book light so I don't need an m-edge.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you tried the official Amazon cover? It's very sleek and thin.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't.  I looked at Amazon has it for $20, used (offered by Amazon).  I might just order that one, unless anyone has another suggestion.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

JAVOedge has a couple black ones. I believe they are around 30.00


----------



## macuser (Jan 14, 2010)

Check out offerings from: KindleChaos http://www.kindlechaos.com OR JAVOedge http://www.javoedge.com

They both have some unique and less expensive (IMHO) offerings.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

JAVOedge Amazon Kindle 2 Flip Case (Jet Black Fiber), FREE Shipping
This is the Flip Style we offer - we also sell it in a Book Style. 









JAVOedge also offeres a 15% off discount for KindleBoard members if you find our Official Thread here (first page).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I second Amazon's cover, just be careful to open the front because opening from the back can stress the hinges a bit.  I was very happy with mine until I got my Oberon.  Can't get much thinner or cheaper either.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Though they're one of the more expensive covers, you might want to check out the Cole Haan covers in the Pebble Grain Leather:

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264436152&sr=8-1&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJMM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264436190&sr=8-2&tag=kbpst-20

I have the one in Saddle. It's very thin -- just the piece of leather, no backing or anything. The leather is really soft and luxurious-feeling; plus, it looks classy, professional, etc. It's beautiful!

I know it's not "fairly cheap," but it sounds like you've already doled out quite a bit for covers you weren't happy with. I think you'd be really happy with this one!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

arshield said:


> I have a wedding I am officiating in a couple weeks... Any suggestions?


This doesn't fit into the cheap category, but would be perfect for officiating a wedding!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I do like the Oberon Cross, but it isn't cheap.  I did put a request to buy in the "buy, sell, trade" forum, but I don't remember anyone selling a cross (or a celtic ring) which I also like.  If someone was selling or I could find one around $50 I probably would go that route.  But otherwise, I will probably get a used Amazon one.  Not exciting, but thin and cheap and fairly professional looking.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> Though they're one of the more expensive covers, you might want to check out the Cole Haan covers in the Pebble Grain Leather:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264436152&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJMM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264436190&sr=8-2
> ...


These are nice and Cole Haan can be costly


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll second the JavoEdge covers.  I have several for my K2 and one for my DX.  The DX cover is the black microfiber and it's nice and simple.  The covers are thin and lightweight and the Kindle slides in for a snug fit.  They usually offer free shipping if your order is over $25 and the Kindleboards discount will save 15%.  Cindy linked to it up above.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been very happy with my Amazon cover.  I've yet to be the least bit tempted to buy any other cover.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> I've been very happy with my Amazon cover. I've yet to be the least bit tempted to buy any other cover.


I'm happy with my Amazon cover, too. I got seduced by all the others but I finally decided to just customize the Amazon cover to my specific taste (and it's cheaper than buying one of the higher end cases...)


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a pretty neat one that has a pocket for notepad and also a strap on the back to slip your hand in. eBay item number:160397548018


M-edge case are not too expensive, some under $30, order direct. Also the Javo cases look nice, the black and brown one would look professional.   .


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I know you said you didn' t need an m-Edge, but the Go is very sleek and you can get it for 27.99, if you use the "MTWITTER" discount code; you could get the non-leather black Prodigy for 23.99, using the same code; also, someone else mentioned the Amazon cover for the Kindle; it's very thin.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I know you said you didn' t need an m-Edge, but the Go is very sleek and you can get it for 27.99, if you use the "MTWITTER" discount code; you could get the non-leather black Prodigy for 23.99, using the same code; also, someone else mentioned the Amazon cover for the Kindle; it's very thin.


I have both Amazon and M-Edge GO covers and Amazon cover is noticeably slimmer, smaller and lighter but GO looks and feels more classy.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just bought this one from ebay, but mine is red. It is less than $20 including shipping and quite thin and small.

This is my very first post here and I don't know how to insert an image, but here's the link for the black one on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Quality-Protective-Melrose-International-versions/dp/B002BGFDPS/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1266767456&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-24


----------



## smidgebean (Dec 31, 2009)

Surprised no one has mentioned it, so I'll toss it out there. The Mivizu sleek has an extremely slim profile, comes in black, and is $22.95 on Amazon. It's a nice little cover:

http://www.amazon.com/available-Mivizu-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B002ETC05S?tag=kbpst-20


----------

